# Video: Echolot Grundwissen für Angler



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2016)

*Video: Echolot Grundwissen für Angler​*
Thomas Schlageter vom Echolotzentrum schult weltweit Behörden, Feuerwehren und Rettungskräfte zum Thema Personen- und Gegenstandssuche mit modernen Echoloten.

Im März 2016 war eine Behörden-Schulung auf dem Bodensee angesetzt, und diesmal waren auch 2 Tage für die Schulung von Anglern reserviert. 

Franz und ich haben Thomas Schlageter einen Tag lang auf seinem Boot begleitet um dort einige Filmaufnahmen für das Echolotzentrum zu machen. 

In den 8 Stunden auf dem Wasser wurde eine Wahnsinsfülle an Stoff präsentiert. Angefangen von den Grundlagen der 2D-Technik, über Downscan- und Sidescan-Technik bis hin zur Erstellung von eigenem Kartenmaterial und Navigation auf dem Wasser. 

Im nachfolgenden Video findet ihr einige Ausschnitte.

Viel Spaß!

[youtube1]qmg5YLFcxvw[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmg5YLFcxvw

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## allegoric (5. April 2016)

*AW: Video: Echolot Grundwissen für Angler*

Schönes Video vielen Dank. Die Vorträge von Herrn Schlageter sind immer sehr gut. Ist aus meiner Sicht auch der bekannteste Echolot-Vertreiber in Deutschland...nicht ohne Grund. Ob jetzt die Aussagen über den einen oder anderen Echolothersteller stimmen, das mag ich jedoch bezweifeln. Die Theorie zu den jeweiligen Geräten wird aber gut rübergebracht.


----------



## Dorschjäger (6. April 2016)

*AW: Video: Echolot Grundwissen für Angler*

Schönes Video, vielen Dank.


----------

